# make.conf для AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+

## chama

На сайте gentoo-wiki.com

Почему то не смог точно определить свою модель.

Cpuinfo показывает

 *Quote:*   

> processor	: 0
> 
> vendor_id	: AuthenticAMD
> 
> cpu family	: 15
> ...

 

но не разобрался с 

 *Quote:*   

> "Venice" or "San Diego")/Athlon64-X2("Manchester" or "Toledo"

 

Лучше всего поставить?

 *Quote:*   

> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"?

 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

-msse3 можешь добавить.

----------

## mango123

```
mango@mango ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

Какой сокет то ?

----------

## chama

Процессор на AM2.

----------

## mango123

 *chama wrote:*   

> Процессор на AM2.

 

Ну тогда -msse3 - по любому ставь.

----------

## athost

 *mango123 wrote:*   

>  *chama wrote:*   Процессор на AM2. 
> 
> Ну тогда -msse3 - по любому ставь.

 

А если на 939 сокете надо -msse2 ставить  :Question: 

----------

